# 1965 GTO Steering Wheel



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 1965 GTO that I just bought and it has a steering wheel that looks like wood but is really some sort of soft plastic material. Nice for gripping but I wonder is that original to the car or an original part? I thought the steering wheels were real wood. Paul.:leaving:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes the wheels were faux wood, more of a tan plastic. The originals are sought after and in good shape (no cracks) can go for a pretty penny.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Faux wood steering wheel, 65 GTO*

So, what would this steering wheel be called? Would this be the "standard" steering wheel or the "deluxe" steering wheel. I can't seem to find either on the web. They seem to be Grant steering wheels which are wood with it appears rivets in them and some seem to be real wood that is I think solid mohaugany.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

deluxe sport steering wheel i believe, heres an example of the 64-65

1964 1965 Pontiac GTO Tempest Le Mans Optional Simulated Wood Steering Wheel | eBay


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Deluxe wheel is the plastic wheel with the horn ring. Standard wheel (Tempest) has no horn ring and no chrome horn bar, just a button. Custom Sports is the three spoked, faux wood wheel. It has a deep dish and a large diameter. None of these wheels is soft in any way. If you have a soft or spongy wheel, it is much later, like in the '70's.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

poocher said:


> I have a 1965 GTO that I just bought and it has a steering wheel that looks like wood but is really some sort of soft plastic material. Nice for gripping but I wonder is that original to the car or an original part? I thought the steering wheels were real wood. Paul.:leaving:


paul, if you really want to be " into " your gto, pick up the gto restoration guide 1964- 1972 and the '65 tempest shop manual.


----------

